# Medical Assessment Scnerios?



## TornWingedAngel1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey, what's up?

So, I'm new to this site, but been a working EMT-B for about a year.  (First in Detroit, and just recently moved to Chicago.)

I'm currently applying to get into a Medic program.  I have to take a practical and part of the practical is medical assessment.  My girlfriend agreed to help me study, but she's not in EMS so doesn't know, like, what kind of scenarios to give me (And if what I'd do would be right/wrong)

So I was wondering if anyone here could come up with some scenarios, with vital signs and proper treatments and stuff, that my girlfriend can print out and use as a reference to quiz me in preparation for the practical?


----------



## sop (Jun 7, 2009)

Checkout this website: TraumaMedic


----------



## Ped101 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Hmm scenarios.....*

1. 58 year old unconscious female with swelling of the airways, urticaria and ruborized skin, bradicardia and bradipnea, 

What kind of shock do you suspect and what is your treatment?


2. 19 year old involved in a fight, conscious, after revision you fin two lacerations in thighs and one in forearm, profuse bleeding in all three of them, one with pulse. 


What is your course of action ? 



These are the scenarios im putting to the trainees at the EMT organization i work for, obviously they have the equipment to work with

Post the treatments and well go from there 

Hope it helps ^^


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 13, 2009)

*OK here's one*

32 y/o male c/o left chest pain, numbness of the left arm, leg; started day before, episodic but increased "about a couiple of hours ago". so he called 911. Initially localizes pain under left nipple, then changes that to a zone following the fourth rib around under the left breast to the axilla, described as "Hella hurts!". No dyspnea, after initial survey pt affect becomes calmer with occasional ourbursts and cries of "You gottta help me!!". VS: 138/90, P:122 reg, pulse-ox 100%, resps vary from 26 to 15/min without stridor, wheeze, or other abnormal sounds. Trachea midline. On Rx pain meds, per pt., unspecified reason.

1. Inital hypothetical dx.
2. Safe course of continued dx.
3. Safe course of tx, if any.

HIDDEN OUTCOME OF THIS REAL CASE; highlight to read:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Factitious c/o CP to gain rapid treatment and attempted to obtain morphine.
DIFFERENTIALS: hyperventilation, left spinal nerve impingements at multiple points (mechanism?), psychiatric hx, intracranial accident affecting pt's perception of pain etc., hysteria due to psychiatric or toxic effects.--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sdaileyemt (Jul 2, 2009)

Ped101 said:


> 2. 19 year old involved in a fight, conscious, after revision you fin two lacerations in thighs and one in forearm, profuse bleeding in all three of them, one with pulse.



 Show up is my scene safe?


----------



## sdaileyemt (Jul 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by Ped101  View Post

2. 19 year old involved in a fight, conscious, after revision you fin two lacerations in thighs and one in forearm, profuse bleeding in all three of them, one with pulse. 


      OK well going to have a LEO or 2 on scene. Then I would have her lay down on my stretcher then have one of the officers help my partner the officer and I would control bleeding. bleeding is now controlled and bandaged. I will now move on to a rapid trauma assessment. Find some bruises and bumps but no more bleeding. Put her on high flow O2 just in case she goes into shock all though I find no signs of shock. And transport in Position of comfort unless she slips then trendelenburg. Head off the hospital. Continue assessment en route. 

Let me know how I did


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 3, 2009)

ABC, not CB.


----------



## sdaileyemt (Jul 3, 2009)

:censored::censored::censored::censored: how could I forgot the basics! I just figured because pt was conscious she was alert.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 3, 2009)

Conscious doesn't mean alert.  Conscious doesn't even mean breathing.


----------



## sdaileyemt (Jul 3, 2009)

Man how could I forget I say it all day Scene Safe BSI ABS lol Well over then that was everything else good?


----------

